# Running out of cooler weather



## bertman (May 19, 2019)

Today is supposed to only get into the 60s here, so I'm taking advantage and smoking one last round of cheese before summer. I've never tallied up an amount before, but I calculated over 9.5 lbs of cheese this time!



Tried something new based on some other people's threads, and dusted some sharp cheddar with paprika, and some Havarti with dill. I'm burning a mixture of sugar maple and black walnut pellets. I plan to leave them on smoke for at least four hours.






















I don't have a whole lot to offer, but I know the wife will stick around as long as I keep smoked cheese stocked up.


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2019)

Looks awesome! I am now going to have to smoke some cheese and see if it will cut down on the wifes honey do list!!


----------



## Winterrider (May 19, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome! I am now going to have to smoke some cheese and see if it will cut down on the wifes honey do list!!


Good luck with that one, it will buy you very little time, if anything like mine.


----------

